# PC mal anders



## bedman (3 Aug. 2006)

Das wär doch mal was!!!


----------



## bosshoss-bhc3-502 (4 Aug. 2006)

Find ich auch. Da brauch man wenigstens seine Finger nicht verrenken, sondern kann gleich mit der ganzen Hand druffkloppen...


----------



## Trojan999 (5 Aug. 2006)

Bei Windooooooooof sehr von Vorteil.


----------



## AMUN (5 Aug. 2006)

Das wäre was für mich "BATTLEFIELD" :3dmillitaire: 



​


----------



## formarco (5 Aug. 2006)

das mit dem "any" is nen bissal flach  

da gefällt mir das untere bild doch deutlich besser


----------



## Muli (5 Aug. 2006)

Bei windows braucht man ja auch nur diese drei Tasten  LOL ... und :thx:


----------



## Sandy81 (5 Aug. 2006)

Muli schrieb:


> Bei windows braucht man ja auch nur diese drei Tasten



Stimmt, sind mit am meisten abgegrabbelt 

Sieht sonst so aus:









Ach ja:


----------



## n2w7 (6 Aug. 2006)

Gute Idee.
Aber "Esc" ist auch ne wichtige Taste, zumindest bei Windo...


----------



## heinzruediger (7 Aug. 2006)

... der gute alte press "any" key.


----------



## tillmma (10 Aug. 2006)

Vor allem entfällt das lange Überlegen, welche Taste nehme ich heute als "any-Key"!!!


----------



## lincoln (14 Aug. 2006)

löl soll vorkommen. 
*Schenkel klopf*


----------



## forsakenidentity (21 Jan. 2007)

Die Battlefield-Maus hät ich gerne, allerdings wireless.
Schickes Teil..


----------



## pecred3 (6 Feb. 2007)

alt aber sehr gut ! vorallem anstatt der windows taste!!


----------



## NAFFTIE (28 Feb. 2010)

AMUN schrieb:


> Das wäre was für mich "BATTLEFIELD" :3dmillitaire:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



dat möcht ich sehen AMUN mit M-16 vorm PC


----------

